# Light German Shepherd puppy. Color?



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

Curious if anybody can tell me if this dog will stay light or get darker like the parents when he reaches adulthood. I will post pics of the parents and the puppy at birth and a recent picture. He was very light when we first got him at about 8 weeks. At birth he was one of the light pups. The father was a sable and mother black and tan.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

He's going to look just like his Daddy. He will get darker, but how much darker I do not know.

How old is your pup in those recent pics?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

no, he's going to be a light sable, more then likely the same as his dad. The color the pups are born are the colors they will be when full grown.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> The color the pups are born are the colors they will be when full grown.


This is true for bicolors and solid blacks/whites. However sables and black & tans go through many coat changes as they mature. 

OP your pup is a sable. Take lots of pictures and enjoy all the crazy changes your pup's coat will go through. Make sure to keep up with regular grooming too or you'll end up with that puppy coat spread out all over the floors of your home.


----------



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

He was 13 weeks in the more recent pictures. Taken last week.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd say he's going to be the same colored sable as his father. Unless you have some sort of genetic throwback from one of his grandparents or beyond. Do you have access to pictures of members from his family tree? That would be the best way to get an idea on what kind of sable he's gonna be.

The thing is sables go through so many changes in their coats color no one can ever be sure exactly how they will turn out when fully grown. Here, I used this link to get a pretty good picture on what my sable would look like when mature. It shows the color changes sables go through while maturing.

https://kraftwerkk9.com/watch-the-s...birth-to-adulthood-of-sable-german-shepherds/


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Your pup will mature to look like the sire. You see the dark ring around the base of the tail? That is one of your indicators on the darkness when matured.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think he will look like the father, maybe a bit lighter. Sables go through lots of changes, but often they mature out to be about the same color (as far as light/dark) they were near birth.


----------



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

Here is a picture from today. chewing a on a branch. Only time he would hold still for a picture haha. about 14 weeks old.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

your puppy looks like mine. are you in michigan?


----------



## Shipley (Mar 22, 2015)

Texas


----------



## ajay156 (May 16, 2021)

❮
❯


----------



## ajay156 (May 16, 2021)

Please can anybody tell this is sable gsd pure or not female


----------



## ajay156 (May 16, 2021)

Not sure


----------

